

Wordpress.com's new "Surprise Me" option - apphacker
http://www.blog.ni9e.com/archives/2010/04/art_in_the_admi.html

======
apphacker
Here's Matt's post about it:
[http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2010/04/17/surprise-
me/?blogsub...](http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2010/04/17/surprise-
me/?blogsub=confirmed#subscribe-blog)

